# Verluste eines Transformators



## Sockenralf (13 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab kein so richtig passendes Forum gefunden, hier passt´s m. M. nach am ehesten.

Ich brauch mal einen Wert aus der Praxis:
Trafo
10kV/0,4kV
1000kVA
Fa. Siemens (also eher was hochwertiges) 


Was hat das Teil so in etwa an Leerlauf-Verlusten?


Mutschas Grazias


MfG


----------



## mst (14 April 2009)

Hi,
wenns von Siemens ist solltes es doch eine Type oder Bestellnummer geben, somit kannst du tech. Daten anfordern.


----------



## Sockenralf (14 April 2009)

Hallo,

um aber an das Typenschild zu kommen, müsste ich die Verkleidung abnehmen.

Das traue ich mich bei zugeschaltenen 10kV nicht (lieber einmal feige, als ein Leben lang tot)



MfG


----------



## RobiHerb (14 April 2009)

*100 kva*

Das ist ein dicker Brummer, damit ist so etwas wie eine Abschätzung genau so gefährlich wie eine Telefondiagnose eines Arzt. 

Ein Fachmann wird sich hüten, mit Faust und Daumenwerten z.B. 10 bis 15 Prozent (ich habe nix gesagt) eine Garantie abzugeben.


----------



## Sockenralf (14 April 2009)

Hallo,

es sind keine 100kVa, sondern 1000kVA 


Als "dicken Brummer" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, eher was "normales", für den "Hausgebrauch" in der Industrie eben.


Hintergrund:
Der Trafo versorgt eine Halle, in der früher Produktionsmaschinen standen.
Die Maschinen wurden in eine andere Halle verlagert, der Trafo ist eigentlich nur noch für ein bischen Beleuchtung usw. da.
Ich habe den Verdacht, daß er fast mehr kWh im Jahr für sich selber braucht, als er "ausspuckt".


Hat denn miemand einen ähnlich-großen Trafo irgendeines Herstellers, damit ich mal eine Hausnummer habe?




MfG


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 April 2009)

Einfach mal fix gegoogelt:

http://www.ees-hamburg.de/trafo.html

1000 kVA
10kV / 0,4 kV

Leerlaufverluste: ca. 1560 Watt
(hauptsächlich Hysterese- und Wirbelstromverluste)

Kurzschlussverluste: ca. 8200 Watt
(Wicklungsverluste im Nennbetrieb)

Mit den Daten des Trafos und deiner Belastung / cos phi deiner Anlage kannst du den konkreten Wirkungsgrad berechnen.

Bei Nennlast wärst du bei einem Wirkungsgrad von ~99%.

Pi mal Daumen sagt man für Wirkungsgrade von Trafos:
1 kVA ~ 90 %
10 kVA ~ 96 %
100 kVA ~ 97 %
1000 kVA ~ 98 %
10000 kVA ~ 99 %


----------



## Sockenralf (14 April 2009)

Hallo,

*VOLLTREFFER*


Mutschas mutschas grazias


MfG


----------



## TommyG (16 April 2009)

Denada...


dafür bist Du ja im Team...

(TEAM: Toll ein anderer machts....)



Tom


----------

